
We're Being Bombarded by Ads for Drugs (2019) - BrianB
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/animal-emotions/201910/were-being-bombarded-ads-drugs
======
BrianB
I leave the TV on during the day, mostly for the noise, but I like to hear
some news too.

It's been driving me crazy that they are CONSTANTLY advertising all sorts of
drugs, constantly filling my ears with unimaginable signs and symptoms.

Is it just me? Is there anything that can be done about this?

Most of these drugs you wouldn't need to know about unless you had a very
serious and specific condition. In which case, your doctor should be the one
to tell you about it, or at least a google search. But why do I have to hear
about horrible diseases while I'm trying to de-stress? It's insidious.

